# When a tiel stands on your head...



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Sunny likes to stand (and land) on my head all the time and I let her as I don't see why I shouldn't. But I'm just curious---does that mean she feels superior to me? (At this point I'm actually quite certain that Sunny only sees me as a slave  so I won't be surprised if she does) She never ever lands on her grandpa's head, only on his shoulder.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

My cocktiels name is Sunny too! She loves to go on my shoulder and sometimes she climes up on to my head! I wonder what it means too!


----------



## koky (Aug 22, 2011)

hahahhaa.dyarina..thats jus hilarius pic..hahahhahaahahahahaha.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Birds just like to sit in a high place. It makes them feel safe, and the view is great!

There's an outdated idea called height dominance that says a bird will think he's your boss if you let him sit higher than your eye level. You still hear this idea a lot on the internet, but it's wrong. http://www.naturalencounters.com/images/Publications&Presentations/Height_Dominance-Steve_Martin.pdf


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you all who responded. (I'm still convinced Sunny sees me as a slave though. )

DyArianna: The photo is hilarious! Thanks for sharing. Actually sometimes I do a fake shriek when Sunny lands on my head just to pretend to be surprised or annoyed because I think she likes the drama.

Morla: Yeah, your Sunny and my Sunny should hang out together! They can be known as Double Trouble or The Sunnies!!! :lol:


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

That is so interseting!


----------



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

Cadaver and Henry both love sitting on heads. There's one problem I've had with Cadaver though; he humped my head once :blink: I don't often let him up there anymore after that.


----------

